# Dayton "Log's"



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

It's log, it's log, it's big, it's heavy, it's wood! 

Has anyone seen these yet?

Thoughts? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RUSTIC-LOG-SPEA...oryZ3276QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

SICK!


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

thats cool.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nothing short of interesting there. Is it just me, or did it look like one of those speakers had a baffle that was slanting upward? Really cool idea though and tops for originality.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I live in a log home and they would be perfect, but it says NOTHING about enclosure specs... or if they are even matched 

Makes me wanna go look for "dead wood" tomorrow. I have some VERY straight and tall stuff that would make a bitching line array. What A killer idea!

I Just cut up the perfect section for firewood. I know there's more behind the cattle fence.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

chad said:


> I live in a log home and they would be perfect, but it says NOTHING about enclosure specs... or if they are even matched
> 
> Makes me wanna go look for "dead wood" tomorrow. I have some VERY straight and tall stuff that would make a bitching line array. What A killer idea!
> 
> I Just cut up the perfect section for firewood. I know there's more behind the cattle fence.


you suck, i want one but cool idea posted in the link. and chad if ur serious, let us know. gimme ur log home btw


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

If you're unhappy with it, just save the speakers and hardware .

then curl up in front of the fireplace


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

chad said:


> I live in a log home and they would be perfect, but it says NOTHING about enclosure specs... or if they are even matched
> 
> Makes me wanna go look for "dead wood" tomorrow. I have some VERY straight and tall stuff that would make a bitching line array. What A killer idea!
> 
> I Just cut up the perfect section for firewood. I know there's more behind the cattle fence.


He says they are hand picked. I assume he picks one long, and saw's it in half, but maybe not. They look like halves.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

mid and woofer share the same space, air space between enclosures probably don't match, sounds like an off the shelf crossover to me. Rustic audio bling!


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

seagrasser said:


> mid and woofer share the same space, air space between enclosures probably don't match, sounds like an off the shelf crossover to me. Rustic audio bling!


The log's look pretty close. Probably down to the .10 of cube. Irregular shaped back panel breaks up rear waves. If it's the appropriate off the shelf crossover, who cares? Besides, I was mainly looking at the idea. I assume if people here like them, they'll build them themselves.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Someone say hollowed out logs


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> If you're unhappy with it, just save the speakers and hardware .
> 
> then curl up in front of the fireplace, thats what i did with my last sub/midwoofer build
> 
> damn expensive fire


fixed.


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

If I had to guess, he uses the $15 crossovers sold on partsexpress.com:
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=260-210

Waaaay overpriced if you ask me. I figure about $150 in parts, tops.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Since it has been bumped.....

DID go for a ride looking for wood and I found 2 stripped, dead, and standing walnuts that would make good donors. They are very close to the same size and super straight. maybe next spring, I have enough **** to cut up before winter 

Now if we have a mild winter 

Chad

BTW, the wood subwoofer is going to be a *****


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

chad said:


> Since it has been bumped.....
> 
> DID go for a ride looking for wood and I found 2 stripped, dead, and standing walnuts that would make good donors. They are very close to the same size and super straight. maybe next spring, I have enough **** to cut up before winter
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see this. Maybe someone should point Mr. Marv to this thread.


----------

